# Worried about Toby



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Took Toby and Tess to the vets this morning for their myxi jabs. Toby has lost a lot of weight recently so wanted to ask about that too. He's gone from 2.5kg to 1.6kg  The vet felt his tummy and said that either he's got a huge bladder or there's some huge tumour there. She tried squeezing it to make him wee but he didn't. She said cancer is quite rare in male buns as obviously it's usually found in unneutered female rabbits.

I've got to take him back on Monday for her to feel it again, as she said he might just have had a full bladder. Obviously I'm worried as hell now  Has anyone ever heard of this before/had it in any of their buns? Or do bunnies just have huge bladders?!? He's not off his food - still bounds about like a mad thing when I'm making my breakfast in the morning as he knows his is next  He's a little quiet this afternoon but probably just the trauma of this morning. He does seem to make a little grunt when he wees though. Any thoughts/advice much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope it doesn't turn out to be anything serious xxx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you Bernie. Can't stop crying this evening. Just can't even bear to look at my little man, it upsets me too much. I've just got a bad feeling. A mummy knows her babies, eh? :crying:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sending positive vibes.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you sskmick. Tess is v grateful and worried about her little boyfriend just like Mummy.  Positive vibes are much appreciated, thank u :sad:


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope things are ok at the next appointment x

I'm no expert but it has to be a good sign that he's still running around. I'm sure I read somewhere that exercise helps their poop and wee wee go through better.

Big hugs x we all know what the worry is like so thinking of your little bun x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Bad news.  Had it confirmed this afternoon that it's pretty much beyond doubt that Toby has a massive tumour in his bladder. :crying: The other day, he had some wee in his bladder so wasn't so easy to tell, but today the vet says there can be no other explanation. :sad:

He's still eating ok and seems happy in himself. He's still inquisitive, likes playing with his toys, and of course his favourite past-time giving Tess a nice lick and a snuggle. 

I just hope he's not in too much pain as it's so difficult to tell with bunnies. I couldn't live with myself if he was. The vet said that as he has lost so much weight in such a short space of time, that he will probably go downhill very quickly now, and one day he will be fine, and the next he will just go. I can't even believe i'm writing this. It doesn't seem real. I promised him the day I got him that I would look after him always and always, and now there's nothing i can do for him, I just feel so helpless and like i've broken my promise to him.

I almost wish I didn't know. But at least I can keep a close eye on him now I know, and make sure he's as comfortable as possible. 

Sorry for the essay. Just needed to get it all out. :crying:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry it wasn't good news hun


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry 
I'm sure you will make him comfortable and happy for all the time he has left.

*Heidi*


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

So sad to hear the news... I'm so sorry...

I know how the helplessness feels..I had a loss recently. My only regret is that I didn't have any recent photos of my bunny who passed. Maybe something to think about as you spend time with your bun?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor little man you havent let him down at all he sounds like a very happy little bunny. And this is just very bad luck are there any treatments they can give him to slow things down?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. The vet gave me Meloxidyl to give him, which is some kind of anti-inflammatory to calm down any inflammation, and she said it may help to slow down any growth of the tumour. Whether it's down to that or not, I don't know, but Toby seems to have had a new lease of life on it  He's twice as mischievous as normal  He certainly doesn't seem like a bunny at death's door!  Of course, i'm still keeping an extra close eye on him though, as I know things may change suddenly. 

Thanks for the tip about taking plenty of pics. I keep trying to take a little video of them, as it's so cute when they're grooming each other, but whenever I get the video out they go camera shy  Will try and post one on here when I finally get a good one!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your bunny 

Steroids are one of the best things to give for tumours that can't be operated on. They are a lot more effective then NSAIDs.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you Snippet. Really? Do you think I should ask the vet for steroids instead then? I wonder why the vet didn't suggest them in the first place? He seems worse tonight, poor boy. He's spent the best part of the last hour lifting his tail and he's obviously trying to wee.  I guess what with the tumour being in his bladder that he must always feel like his bladder is full and he wants to wee.

He's weed outside the cage this evening too, on his cushion, and that's the first time he's ever done that since the first week I got him 5 years ago. 

Getting worried again now. Poor little sweetheart. Perhaps I should take him back to the vet. I don't know if he's in pain or if he just feels like he wants to wee all the time. Every now and then he starts nomming on hay, and looks happy and I just gave him some treats which he lapped up  Just don't know what to do.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

As far as I know, most steroids aren't licensed for use in rabbits. Your vet will probaby ask you to sign a disclaimer, but steroids are better for reducing swelling and better for pain management.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you Snippet. Looks like I will be taking him back to the vet, so will ask the question and see what they say.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, Toby has taken a turn for the worse this evening. I didn't take him back to the vet today. Mainly because I hoped the drugs will kick back in again today and he will get another second lease of life. But that hasn't happened. I knew what they would say if I had taken him today and I just wanted to make sure I gave him every chance. I can't just give up on him. But now I feel like the worst bunny-mummy in the world as he is obviously uncomfortable this evening. :crying: He has spent the whole evening in the cage (he usually cuddles up with Tess on the floor in front of me). He got his tail almost permanently lifted, and looking like he's trying to wee. He's still eating fine - just gave him some of his fave treats and he gobbled them up.  And he's still the same old Toby - sweet and good natured and affectionate to his mummy. 

It will kill me if I have to have him put to sleep. I just don't know how I will physically be able to drive him there in the car and then come back with an empty cage. I'm not that strong. But I can't see any way out of this now and I can't let him go on like this. Anyway, thank you for reading my ramblings. If you have any tips how I can get through this please tell me! :sad:


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

im alittle teary eyed reading your last post so im abit emotional... it was only a month ago I lost Chloe and i understand exactly whats going through your head.

I dont have any tips on how to make it feel better because i dont think there are any. I remember most of my thoughts were i didnt want Chloe in pain with no chance of feeling any better... but part of me wanted to keep her going. For me, I had to shake it out of me and do what i thought was the right thing to do.

The one thing that did help was something my partner said to me, "You gave her a great life". If you can say the same for Toby, then i hope you can let yourself take some comfort in that.

Thinking of you both x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you Adam. I know how much you loved Chloe. And I'm sure I remember saying the same thing to you at the time. So I know that's what I should be thinking, but I'm sure as you know, you just feel like you're letting them down. 

But at the end of the day, the only reason I want to keep him going is for me, not for him, and I know that's wrong. So I have to keep thinking about Toby and keeping my promise to him, which was that I'd always look after as the absolute best I can. 

I'm sorry for upsetting you. These little bunnies are just so much more than just rabbits aren't they? It's good to find on here peeps that understand, as I don't have a partner or anyone else who understands, so thank you.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry he's taken a turn for the worse. If he's still coping then you might want to have one night of spoiling him rotten and giving him all the things he's not normally allowed. I mind it helps to have someone drive me to the vets when one of my rats is going in for PTS as I'm not in the state to drive back. It's also nice to have the moral support


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear he has gone downhill, you may be better to take Tess with you aswell when the time comes. She will hopefully then know what has happened more, and the grief shouldnt be so bad (I think) Its also support for you as you don't take an empty carrier home, and you can talk to her and let your emotions out. 

I'm never in a fit state to drive home safely, luckily I've only had to drive myself once, and I cried all the way to the car, made myself stop and calm down just to drive home and I got home and broke down again 

They are so much more than "just rabbits" they are part of our families.

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you for all your advice. Toby was PTS this morning. I'm a complete wreck now. Will write more when I'm recovered a bit. :crying:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh hun, I am so, so sorry [hugs]

Binky free over the bridge Toby, my Reed will be waiting to show you around xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear thart 
Binky free in Rainbow Bridge, if you join up with my little monsters you will have a whale of a time.

*Heidi*


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. Sleep well Toby.


----------

